# Cohibas at CVS Pharmacy



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Just walked into my local CVS and saw that they had Cohiba and Macanudo mini's behind the counter...Couldn't resist and bought a tin of both...They were both actually pretty good...Smoking em made me feel like I was a giant..lol...Think my wife might like'em cause they're cute...

:smoke:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have to look at my CVS, thanks for the info.


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd imagine they were rather dry


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

yeah i've tried these. They're not bad but the only problem is that the stores dont keep them in humidors. The RH here is around 71 so it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Dry or not I'm sure they are better then the other cigars they have there!


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Unless I am wrong, they are usually 'baked' and don't need to be in a humidifier...I have kept tins in my golf bag and even after many months they are the same...


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

The Macanudo minis are pretty decent little smokes. I tend to buy a pack of them when I'm going bar-crawling with my friends. They are small enough that I can light them like cigarettes instead of cigars, which is a great bonus. That and no cutter required...so it's super easy to carry light that way.

I do like them humid though...about 70%...it helps them burn slower and cooler, which makes them a bit more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I've noticed these things at Walgreen's. Two cigars that should _only_ be sold at Walgreen's


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I don't buy anything from behind the counter here, since our RH normally ranges from 5-15%.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

These are cigarellos...they are fine to smoke cigarette dry. You can humidify them if you want, but it won't change the flavor any, just how the burn.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

They weren"t bad at all, the Cohiba's even had a piece of cedar in it...I definately believe that they will do when you're out late and in need of a cigar but can't stomach the usual drug store crap. Since I'm on nights right now they do just fine when I don't wanna wake the wife up to get into the humi....:smoke:


----------

